# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  Ένα άλλο προσωπο της ανορεξίας

## lee29

Ήμουν πάντα τις άποψης πως το φαγητο είναι μια άλλη βιολογική ανάγκη, όπως όλες οι υπολοιπες του σωματος. Έτσι ποτε δεν είχα προβλημα με το βαρος μου. Με 1,58 ύψος βρισκόμουν πάντα αναμεσα στα 48 με 50 κιλά. Όλα ξεκινησαν οταν επαθα μια "εμμονη" με την γυμναστικη και την γραμμωση. Ελικρινα δεν θυμαμαι πια γιατι, τι ηταν αυτο που ηθελα να αλλαξω, τι ηταν αυτο που με εκανε να το πολεμαω. Αφιερωνα περιπου 10 ωρες στη δουλεια μου και οποσδήποτε ενα δυωρο καθε βραδυ στην προπονησή μου. Μεχρι που εχασα τον ελεγχο. Το πρωτο κιλο εφυγε σε εναν μηνα, δεν του εδωσα σημασια. Μετα εφυγε και ενα επομενο, αργοτερα αλλο ενα. Αναρωτηθηκα τι δεν παει καλα. Απο περιεργεια ειπα να υπολογισω τις θερμιδες που καταναλωνα τη μερα. Με δυσκολια εφταναν τις 500. Επιχειρησα να το διορθωσω μα ειδη ειχα ξεκινησει την κατηφορα. Μεσα σε εναν μηνα τα κιλα χανονταν σαν να μην υπηρξαν ποτε. Απο 46 εφτασα στα 39. Εννοειται πως ζητησα την βοηθεια ειδικου. Σημερα παραμενω 40 κιλα χωρις να μπορω να παρω βαρος . Οταν ανεβαινουν οι θερμιδες ο μεταβολισμος μου κανει καυσεις. Δινω μια μαχη με εναν μεταβολισμο πιο υψηλο απο ποτε, με ενα στομαχι που δεν αντεχει το φαγητο γιατι εμαθε να μενει αδειο, με μια ανορεξια που φοβαμαι πως προκαλεσα.Μια μαχη με τον χρονο γιατι η καρδια ενος ελειποβαρους ατομου μπορει να σταματησει ακομη και στον υπνο του. Μια μαχη που θα κερδισω. Δεν θελω να μακρυγορω, ο λογος που γραφω τα παραπανω ειναι γιατι ειδα νωριτερα καποια ποστ που με εκαναν να κλαψω, διαβασα για νεαρα κοριτσια που το ευχονταν. Κοριτσακια μου γλυκα, δεν ειναι αυτη ομορφια. Ενα σκελετωμενο σωμα δεν ειναι ομορφο. Ανατριχιαστικο ειναι. Το καλυτερο "κοπλιμεντο" που μου εκαναν, προσφατα στην θαλασσα ειναι πως μοιαζω με λειψανο ενω ειχα τι ωραιο σωμα. Δεν μπορω να καθισω γιατι πονανε τα κοκαλα τις λεκανης μου. Ακομη και το βραδυ, οταν ξαπλωνω να κοιμηθω ποναω. Δεν υπαρχει τιποτα ομορφο σε αυτο.

----------


## ανβι

γράφεις όμορφα και αληθινά.
δεν ξέρω αν έχω να προσθέσω κάτι πέρα από το ότι συμφωνώ απόλυτα.
έχω και "προϋπηρεσία" 40κιλά με 1.65. 
το μεγάλο στοίχημα δεν είναι το βάρος, είναι το να δεις τον εαυτό σου να παχαίνει, να φουσκώνει, να τρώει και αυτό να συμβαίνει χωρίς άγχος, χωρίς ενοχή.

----------


## Alma libre_ed

lee μου καλως ορισες στο forum και στη μεγαλη μας παρεα............πραγματικα με καθηλωσες με το λογο σου και πραγματικα ειναι ενα η αλλη οψη του ιδιου νομισματος. Μπραβο σου που ειχες το θαρρος να το μοιραστεις μαζι μας ,γιατι βλεπω και εγω κοριτσια που θελουν να φτασουν σε ακροτητες . Ελπιζω και ευχομαι να σεδιαβαζουν αρκετα απο αυτα..................... Ευχομαι τελος να βρεις τη χρυση τομη στα δικα σου κιλα και ο μεταβολισμος σου να παψει να δουλευει ασταματητα.............:) καλως ορισες και παλι............

----------


## lee29

@ανβι Δεν υπαρχουν πια ενοχες, δεν υπαρχει ανησυχια για "ψωμακια του μυαλου", για γραμμωμενους κοιλιακους... υπαρχει μονο η ρεαλιστικη εικονα στο ειδωλο του καθρεφτη, τα ρουχα που μοιαζουν λες και ειναι στην κρεμαστρα, υπαρχει αισθηση της υγειας που ανυπομονω να νιωσω, η αισθηση ενος στομαχιου που θα δεχτει το γευμα του. Και δυστυχως υπαρχουν οι τυψεις οταν συνειδητοποιεις που εφερες τον εαυτο σου.

@Alma libre Καλώς σας βρήκα, ευχαριστώ για την υποδοχή!
Ποιο πολύ γι'αυτο ήθελα να γράψω, επειδη ισως και εγω καποτε μπορει να πιστεψα πως αυτο ειναι ομορφο, εφτασα εδω για να δω το ασχημο προσωπο του. Δεν ειναι αναγκη να φτασουν κι'αλλα άτομα.

----------


## aiglh!

lee29 εισαι συγουρη πως το σωμα που εχεις τωρα, που εισια τοσο αδυνατη δεν σ αρεσει? μηπως το λες για να μην ανυσηχουν οι αλλοι για το ποσο τρως ή αν εισια αρρωστη? εχεις παει σε γιατρο?ποια ειναι η θεραπεια?

----------


## lee29

> _Originally posted by aiglh!_
> lee29 εισαι συγουρη πως το σωμα που εχεις τωρα, που εισια τοσο αδυνατη δεν σ αρεσει? μηπως το λες για να μην ανυσηχουν οι αλλοι για το ποσο τρως ή αν εισια αρρωστη? εχεις παει σε γιατρο?ποια ειναι η θεραπεια?


Είμαι απολυτα σιγουρη πως δεν μου αρεσει. Το γραφω και παραπάνω, δεν ειναι ομορφο, ειναι ανατριχιαστικο οστα και φλεβες να εξεχουν σε ενα σώμα. Πάντα ανυσηχουσαν οι αλλοι για το ποσο ετρωγα. Ποτε δεν ήμουν "του φαγητου", παντα τα γευματα μου ηταν μικρα, απλα και μονο οταν ενιωθα πραγματικα να πειναω. Με παρακολουθει κλινικη διατροφολογος, αν καθησω να περιγραψω ολα τα σταδια της θεραπειας απο τα Χριστουγεννα μεχρι τωρα θα μακρυγορησω και θα ισως να κουρασω. Το βασικο λαθος που εκανα ήταν πως για μεγαλο διαστημα υποσιτιζόμουν, σε συνδιασμό με μια εντονη καθημερινοτητα, πολλες ώρες δουλεια & εντονη καθημερινη εκγυμναση. Οπως είπε και η διατροφολογος μου "εκαιγα" σχεδον οσες θερμιδες καταναλωνα. Όσο για την θεραπεια, επιχειρησαμε να ανεβασουμε θερμιδες αποτομα και τοτε ήρθε ενα ακομη κυμα απωλειας βαρους, το τελευταιο διαστημα ανεβαζουμε σταθερα 50 θερμιδες την ημερα το οποιο διακοπτεται μονο αν νιωσω εντονη ταση για εμετο, κατι που δεν πρεπει να συμβει. Επιπλεον καταλωνω καθημερινα μια "συλογη" απο συμπληρωματα όπως ασβεστιο, σιδηρο, πρωτεινη, ενα πολυβιταμινουχο με ιχνοστοιχεια και προβιοτικα και χαπια μαγιας μπυρας. (το τελευταιο βοηθαει με την ορεξη - μειωνει το αισθημα κορεσμου - αποτρεπει απο εμετους)
Δεν ξερω αν σε καλυψα, για να ειμαι ειλικρινης δεν καταφερα να ψυχολογησω το ποστ σου, δεν καταλαβα καν εαν εννοεις πως θα επρεπε να μου αρεσει το σωμα μου σε αυτο το βαρος. :starhit:

----------


## ανβι

με την περίοδό σου πώς είσαι; 
καταλαβαίνω ότι αν η καθημερινότητα σου περιλαμβάνει γυμναστική, οι καύσεις σου είναι πολλές. 
εγώ είμαι στη διαδικασία να προσπαθώ να πάρω βάρος (δεν μου είναι εύκολο πάντα να το αποδεχτώ), αλλά θέλω πολύ αυτό να γίνει με σωστό τρόπο, να είναι δώρο προς τον εαυτό μου κι όχι ένα ακόμη βάρος από χαζές τροφές. και η γυμναστική είναι στην καθημερινότητα μου, ως μια διέξοδος που μου προσφέρει ευεξία. όχι πολλές καύσεις, δηλαδή, αν το λέω σωστά, αλλά πιο πολύ "χτίσμο", γιατί είμαι κι εγώ κάπως μικροκαμωμένη. κάνεις κάτι σχετικό εσύ; κι αν ναι, τι;

----------


## lee29

Είναι γύρω στους 8 μήνες που έχω να αδιαθετήσω, αν και με καθυσιχαζουν πως θα επανελθει μαζι με το βαρος. Είμαι ακριβώς της ιδιας αποψης όσον αφορα την αυξηση του βαρους, δηλαδη σε καμια περιπτωση δεν θελω -και δεν καταναλώνω "σκουπιδοτροφες"- και αυτο γιατι ποτε δεν υποστηριζα αυτον τον τροπο διατροφης αλλα και συμφωνα με τη διατροφολογο μου τα κιλα απο κακης ποιοτητας τροφες ενας μεταβολισμος σαν τον δικο μου, και σαν τον δικο σου οπως εχω αρχισει να φανταζομαι, θα τα ξαναδιωξει. Σημασια εχει το θρεπτικο φαγητο, αυτο που εχει να προσφερει σε εναν κουρασμενο αργανισμο. Αν θελεις μπορω να σου προτεινω υγειινα θρεπτικα σνακ που βοηθανε στην αυξηση του βαρους. Μου ηταν αρκετα δύσκολο να σταματησω να γυμναζομαι καθημερινα. Απο εκει αντλούσα την ενεργεια μου, ήταν αυτο που με εκτονωνε. Πλεον γυμναζομαι 3 φορες την εβδομαδα μονο και αυτο ελεγχομενα. Ηταν επιτακτικη αναγκη σύμφωνα με την διατροφολογο να σταματησω την αεροβια και το εκανα. Αυτες τις 3 φορες την εβδομαδα εσχολουμε μονο με λιγα βαρη, της ταξεως των 2 κιλών στα χερια και έως 5 στα πόδια, για μονο 2 & 2 ασκήσεις την κάθε φορα, έως 4 σετ των 15 επαναληψεων. Έπειτα, βέβαια, πρεπει να αναπληρώσω τις θερμίδες που βάση των υπολογισμών της, κατανάλωσα.
Σε νιώθω να έχεις αναγκη την ευεξία απο την εκγυμναση, αλλα θα σε βοηθήσει εάν σταματήσεις της αερόβια -τρέξιμο, διάδρομο, στέππερ- ιδιαίτερα εάν αυτό ξεπερνάει τα 25 λεπτά.

----------


## ανβι

σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.
ναι θα ήθελα πολύ τις συνταγές.
όσον αφορά τη γυμναστική, έκανα και θέλω να ξανα αρχίσω πανιά (πρόκειται για ακροβατικά) και αυτο τον καιρό κάνω γιόγκα, για τους λόγους που προαναφέρθηκαν. σχεδόν "φοβάμαι" να κάνω κάτι άλλο.

----------


## lee29

Καλησπέρα και παλι, αργησα αλλα ξαναπερασα. 
Το καλοκαιρι πηρα γύρω στα 300 γραμμαρια και εννοειται πως επιστεφοντας στους καθημερινους ρυθμους εξαφανιστηκαν παλι. Προσφατα, πριν μια εβδομαδα, διαγνωστηκα με προβλημα υπογονιμοτητας. "Το σώμα σου δεν εχει τη δυναμη να φτιαξει ενδομητριο" ηταν τα λογια του γιατρου. Η διατροφολογος απο την αλλη διαρκως μου ανεβαζει θερμιδες, κοντευω τις 1600 πλεον.
"Δεν θα φτιαξει τιποτα εαν δεν ανεβει το βαρος σου 20-25%" μου ειπε ξεκαθαρα ο γυναικολογος. 
Απογοητευομαι. Προσπαθω μα τιποτα δεν αλλαζει.

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

τις καταφέρνεις τις 1600?αν ναι τότε δν έχεις τίποτα να φοβάσαι ,σιγά σιγά όλα θα γίνουν.κάνε λίγη υπομονή κ αντοχή.
πόσο χρονών είσαι αν επιτρέπεται 29?

----------


## lee29

Τις καταφερνω!Με πολυ μεγάλη δυσκολια βέβαια, με υποβοηθεια απο τα χαπια μαγιας μπύρας (που ανοιγουν την ορεξη) και με διαφορα τρικ...με κορυφαίο το ταχίνι με μια κουταλια μελι.Δεδομενού πως το ταχινι εχει αρκετες θερμιδες απο μονο του βοηθάει πολύ καθημερινα στον ημερίσιο στόχο! Ευτυχως και οι γύρω μου καταλαβαίνουν πως κάνω υπερποσπάθεια και με στηρίζουν, αλλά το βλέπω στα ματια τους, είναι σαν να μην πιστευουν πως θα αλλάξει κάτι πραγματικα.
Το post σου με αναπτέρωσε αρκετά!

Ναι, στα 29 είμαι...

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

το θέμα σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις είναι να μην θες να φας ή να μην θες να πάρεις βάρος. αφού εσύ θες κ μάλιστα συμβουλεύεσαι κ γιατρούς κ ειδικούς όλα θα αλλάξουν. 

αυτό που είπες με προβλημάτισε γιατί σε κοιτάν έτσι οι άλλοι?συζήτησέ το μαζί τους. ρώτα τους αν έχουν αμφιβολίες κ γιατί.μπορεί να είναι ιδέα σου.

η διατροφολόγος τι σου λέει ,θα μπορέσεις να πάρεις βάρος?

κεγώ 28 κ βασανίζομαι χρόνια από βουλιμία. όπως καταλαβαίνεις έχω το αντίθετο πρόβλημα από εσένα,δν μπορώ να μειώσω την όρεξή μου κ ούτε να την ελέγξω.

----------


## lee29

Προσωπικά δεν το καταλάβενα στην αρχή. Μου το έδειξαν με σκληρό τρόπο, πέρασα την φάση της άρνησης προσπαθώντας να τους βγάλω όλους τρελούς και έπειτα τα είδα, είδα την ασχήμια του και τότε άλλαξε όλη η νοοτροπία μου. Δυσκολία πρώτη, να το συνηδητοποιήσεις. Δυσκολία δεύτερη, δεν μπορείς να φας. Εχω δουλέψει πάρα πολύ για να πλησιάσω τις 1600. Ισως το σοκ να ήταν τοσο ισχυρό που να έκανε το "θαυμα" του. 
Είχα επιστρέψει απο την δουλεία και, κλασσικά ήμουν στον διάδρομο, στα 11 km/h και έφτανα τα 90 λεπτά όταν γύρησε ο φίλος μου σπίτι. Μεχρι τοτε η αλήθεια είναι πως δεν είχα παρατηρήσει την θλίψη του. Με ρώτησα αν έφαγα και του είπα πως τον περίμενα, αλλα αν μπορούσε να περίμενε λίγο και πως στα 100 λεπτά θα σταμάταγα. Πέρασαν μόλις λίγα λεπτά όταν ήρθε προς το μέρος μου και αποτομα τράβηξε το κλειδάκι ασφαλείας που ακινητοποιεί τον διάδρομο. Με πήγε μπροστα στον καθρέφτη και προσπαθουσε να δω "πραγματικά " και όχι "με τα δικά μου μάτια" το πρόβλημα. Εννοείται πως ακολούθησαν στιγμές οργής γιατί προσπαθουσα ακόμη να υπερασπιστώ το αθλητικό, στα μάτια μου - το σκελετωμένο στα μάτια όλων, σώμα μου. Η τελευταία μου κουβέντα ήταν "δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θεωρείς πως κάνω λαθος, είναι κακό που θέλω ενα πιο γυμνασμένο σώμα?" Και τότε άκουσα ότι πιο σκληρό γινόταν: "Καλα, συνέχισε έτσι και μην σε νοιάζει, θα σε θάψουμε με μαγιο τιμήσουμε τους κοιλιακούς σου". Μπηκα στο μπάνιο τρέχοντας για να κάνω ένα ντουζ να ηρεμήσω και άρχισα να αγγίζω τα οστά στην πλάτη που μου είχε δείξει πριν από λίγο. Σαφώς πιο ήρεμοι και οι δύο το συζητήσαμε και λίγες μέρες αργοτερα επισκεφτήκαμε την διατροφολόγο. 

Εχουν αναρωτηθεί κάποιες φορές αν μετά από τόσο καιρό, λογικά θα έπρεπε να φαίνεται κάποια διαφορά, με έχουν ρωτήσει αν ακολουθώ το διατροφολόγιο μου σωστά και διάφορα τέτοια. Υποψιάζομαι συχνά πως αμφιβάλουν για το πόσο σοβαρά έχω πάρει το πρόβλημα. 

Λόγω του προβλήματος έχω κάνει ατελείωτες συζητήσεις με την διατροφολόγο σχεδόν για κάθε διαταραχή πρόσληψης τροφής. Αν θα ήθελες μία συμβουλή θα σου πρότεινα να ακολουθείς σταθερές θερμίδες καθημερινα, και αφού θέλεις να χάσεις βάρος να μειώνεις σταδιακα και λίγο λίγο περίπου κάθε 7 ημέρες της θερμίδες σου. Εκείνη τουλάχιστον, δεν γνωρίζω αν θα συμφωνούσε κάθε ειδικός, πιστεύει πως οι σταθερές θερμίδες κάθε ημέρα και η διαίρεσή τους σε αρκετά μικρά γευματα είναι το "κλειδι" είτε για την δική μου περίπτωση, είτε για τα βουλιμικά επεισόδια και τις τάσεις υπερφαγίας.

----------


## ζηλιαρομπομπίκα

σε ευχαριστώ για την συμβουλή σου. η αλήθεια είναι πως αυτή είναι η σωστότερη διατροφή,θα συμφωνήσω.βέβαια πέρα από τα τρίωρα κ τις τριάδες δν ήξερα για τις σταθερές θερμίδες. που βασίζεται αυτό?έχω σταματήσει να μετράω.

είναι λογικό να αμφιβάλλουν, αλλά σιγά σιγά θα δουν αποτελέσματα κ θα σταματήσουν. δες το κ σαν κίνητρο. οτι θες επιτέλους να τους δεις καθησυχασμένους.
αν όντως δν ξεγελάς τον εαυτό σου κ τους ίδιους (κ το λέω αυτό γιατί ξέρω πόσο πονηρές είναι αυτές οι διαταραχές) σίγουρα θα δεις σύντομα διαφορά. πόσο συχνά σε ζυγίζει? γιατί ενώ έχεις καταφέρει να βάλεις κάποια γραμμάρια μετά τα ξαναχάνεις?

----------

